# VR6 TURBO STALLING PROBLEMS.



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

I have a mk4 vr6 turbo and everytime i just put the clutch in it stalls right out. i have to come almost to a complete stop and wait until the car starts to jerk back and forth right before it stalls to put the clutch in. i have a hks bov with the recirculation kit, new maf. any ideas?? please help


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: VR6 TURBO STALLING PROBLEMS. (Mk3GtiVrt)*

possibly caused by the BOV?
try cleaning the maf


----------



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: VR6 TURBO STALLING PROBLEMS. (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_possibly caused by the BOV?
try cleaning the maf


the bov is recirculated so its just like a DV and i have a new maf.


----------



## thehiv (Jul 16, 2003)

Did you check for any obvious vaccum leaks


----------



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (thehiv)*

i pressure tested the whole intercooler system and vaccum lines and there were 2 boost leaks but they are fixed and it still stalls. 
it doesnt stall until it starts to warm up.


----------



## Jimbo1080 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Mk3GtiVrt)*

what's your idle at when at rest?
i know you said you found 2 vacuum leaks and fixed them but it still feels like vacuum. if you have pics lemme take a look, i just actually turboed my mk4 vr6, plus any specs of the parts you put in, lemme know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

its a t4 60-1 turbo, turbonetics wastegate, hks bov (recirculated) ,c2 short manifold, c2 software, 440 cc injectors, eurospec fpr, ill try to get pics..


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mk3GtiVrt)*

if you or a friend have VAG-com try doing an idle adaptation... sounds like it may help


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

testing for boost leaks isnt the same thing as checking vacuum leaks, the throttle plate is closed in the boost leak test and vacuum is only in the intake mani. So check all of your vacuum connections on the intake mani again. Is the brake booster vacuum line still plugged in?


----------



## Jimbo1080 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_if you or a friend have VAG-com try doing an idle adaptation... sounds like it may help

forgot about that one, definitely try that, i had a rough time with mine until i used VAG and a throttlebody adaption http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

the brake booster line is still connected. how do you do a throttle and idle adaption? ill check for vaccum leaks.. any other ideas?


----------



## Jimbo1080 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (Mk3GtiVrt)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1210265
i used block 060 (which is #2 and #3, you just have to see what yours is). that might be your problem if you disconnected the battery. made my idle run like dirt, i actually had to do it like 2 more times because i disconnected the battery a few times and moved stuff etc etc. but try that, it takes 2 mins


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

I can almost guarantee it's idle adaptation and you're golden!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

TPS????
I've never tried driving with my TPS unplugged but I know that at idle once you unplug it the car stalls....
Just wondering if that has failed????
Kinda related to the other posters' comment on the TB adaptation...


----------



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

he doesnt get any tps codes he just gets some o2 sensor codes and something about torque limit exceeded.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Mk3GtiVrt)*

torque limit exceeded = higher maf signal than expected.
causes:
bad maf
bad maf wiring
BOV/DV that vents overboard
DV return too close to MAF, return air disturbs sensor readings
ANY plumbing leaks after the MAF sensor
Follow factory VW repair manual.
Refer to 1.8T stuff for guidence as well.
-Jeff


----------



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_torque limit exceeded = higher maf signal than expected.
causes:
bad maf
bad maf wiring
BOV/DV that vents overboard
DV return too close to MAF, return air disturbs sensor readings
ANY plumbing leaks after the MAF sensor
Follow factory VW repair manual.
Refer to 1.8T stuff for guidence as well.
-Jeff

any idea on the stalling problem?


----------



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

how do you do an idle adaptation with vag com?


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude, any time you install an aftermarket blow-off valve in an Audi or VW, the car will always run rough. Yes, it is possible to cure the stalling, but it goes way out of your time and misses the whole point. Your 1.8T ECU is not used to the amount of air a blow-off valve removes from the turbo system. That is why it runs so rough. I've installed several BOV's on Audi's and 'Dubs, and they all idle wrong. Personally, sell your HKS unit and swap an aftermarket diverter valve in it. It will idle like stock, yet it will have the same exact 'whoosh' sound of a BOV, and it will make more power!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Grifkylian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grifkylian* »_ Your 1.8T ECU ......

I'm pretty sure he's got a VR6 unless I'm going crazy...
The title is referencing a VR6 Turbo...
Am I going







?


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

no you are not sir... haha


----------



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

yes it is a vr6 turbo not a 1.8t. also the hks is recirculated so its the same thing as a BOV.


----------

